# Kubota Diesel Fuel stabilizer



## bocash3

Howdy to the board.

I have owned a much beloved 1949 Ford 8N for 24 years and sadly traded it this week for a new Kubota L2800 w/ front end loader and removable backhoe. My old Ford was a classic. I was born in May 1949 and the 8N was born in June 1949, just 2 weeks later. I am going to miss it, but on to new ground...................

This is my first experience with diesel. I always kept Stabil fuel stabilizer and carburetor cleaner in every gallon of my old Ford and always ran the carburetor dry before shutting it off. 

QUESTION: I have several quarts of Stabil and also many 16 oz. cans of SeaFoam stabilizer. I want to run something in the tank and also keep some in the spare 5 gallon plastic fuel can to prevent water and/or "congealing" problems in the fuel when the tractor sits for long periods.

Would y'all prefer Stabil, SeaFoam, or something else? 

Thanking you in advance and have a great weekend. "Bo"


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum bocash! I would not use either of those in diesel fuel, they are primarily used for gasoline. Use a good quality diesel fuel additive. 

Power Service is on the shelf at Walmart. I use Amalgamated diesel fuel additive and some 2 stroke oil for added lubrication in the Cummins.


----------



## bocash3

TF,

THANKS. 

What ratio (per gallon) of the "Power Service," Amalgamated diesel additive, and 2 stroke oil do you place in your tank?

Have a great weekend. "Bo" Cash


----------



## Live Oak

I mix it as per the instructions on the back. I mix the 2 stroke oil at about 100:1.

Power Service for winter use:

http://www.powerservice.com/dfs/

Power Service for summer use:

http://www.powerservice.com/dk/


Since the price of Power Service has gone up almost 50%, I switched over to Amalgamated Diesel Fuel Additive and buy it by the 5 gallon pail. With 2 Cummins diesels and a John Deere tractor, I use this much. 

Amalgamated TDR-WDA Forumula for Winter & Year Round:

Mix ratio is 1:300

http://www.amalgamatedinc.com/tdr-wda.aspx

Amalgamated TDR-S Forumula for summer use:

http://www.amalgamatedinc.com/tdr-s.aspx

The Amalgamated diesel fuel additive cost me for 1 5-gallon pale is $100.25 plus $35.00 shipping via FED EX.

They do not accept credit cards, just check, money order, etc. 

Their mailing address is 6211 Discount Dr., Fort Wayne IN 46818, the day they receive your check they will ship the product. I recommend you call them first to coordinate.


----------



## bocash3

TF:

THANKS a bundle.

That was a lot of good information you shared.

What part of Tennessee do you live in?

Take care, "Bo" Cash


----------



## Live Oak

South Middle Tennessee. Not too far from Linden.


----------



## bocash3

TF,

You are a ways off from me. I barely live "over the Blue Ridge hump" in northwestern NC. I can be in Elizabethton TN, including all the curves and climbing/descent, in about 1 hour, 10 minutes. I am right at the foot of the Blue Ridge and have a great view of it. 

Spent 2 hours on the new 4x4 Kubota L2800 yesterday, trying to get familiar with it. I am still reaching for the "stick" in the center that my old 8N had, when trying to go from reverse to forward and vice versa. I will get used to it. Yesterday, I used the front end loader to pick up several fallen trees, break them in half, then push them out of my logging roads and trails on this hilly property. COULD NOT have done that with the 8N for certain! 

My long, gravel driveway has several really steep places with will "stick" a 2 wheel drive vehicle. Yesterday, I BACKED UP the steepest place on the drive with the Kubota while pushing some frozen gravel in reverse with the blade. The 8N would have stalled or lost traction or both. I miss the relic, but am falling in love with the new "orange" thing. 

When the ground thaws out here, I will switch the blade for the backhoe rig................. and then the fun really begins. 

As much as I loved that 8N, I can now see that I had outgrown it. 

Have a great weekend. Bo


----------



## urednecku

bocash3, the more you use that FEL, the more you will wish you had gotten it years ago! :thumbsup: AND, the 4wd really is worth every extra dime in traction, especially if you have a load out front, picking the back tires nearly off the ground. 
(Ask me how I know that!! )


----------



## MFreund

Congratulations on the new tractor!!!!!


----------



## bocash3

Thanks for the good wishes, fellers.

Don't know if y'all like photos here or not, but ....................

The relic I had for 24 years...................... date found on the axle was 6-6-1949. I was born 5-24-1949, so we were quite close in age and affection. I would always ask of any who viewed that tractor: "Which one of us will live the longest?" Their wallets would come out and they always laid money on the 8N seat. mg: 









In comes the new.......................................









Backhoe was quickly detached and stored. YIKES, my 24 year old RED blade does not match !! Gotta fix that......................









A tear was indeed shed............... I am going to miss that old Ford, no joke............................. She was an American classic.









OOPS.............. it appears that my standard method of attaching photos on forum threads did not work. SORRY.................. not sure what I did wrong. "Bo"


----------



## urednecku

Bo, I feel ya on missing that ford. 
Any chance to get 'er back, to keep around just to 'play' with? 

About 2 1/2 years ago, the MF165 my late Dad traded for in the early '70's blew a head gasket. Long story short, I bought a Kubota M7040 4wd w/FEL. 
Then the 165 got fixed. While I do use my newer Kubota 95%, the old MF165 has came in handy a couple times. Not to mention, it brings back loads of memories when I do use it.........I had many hours of seat time on it just while I was in high school!


----------



## bocash3

ured............

Yes, I am about certain I can get that 8N back if I so choose. The mechanic that delivered my new orange thing from 28 miles away said: "I bet you can buy it back for less than they gave you for the trade-in." (They gave me $2300 for the 8N and 12% off the sticker of the Kubota and attachments.) Not a bad deal. I gave $1800 for the 8N - 24 years ago and another $200 for a new 6 foot scraper blade which I kept in the trade. 

However, keeping the 8N would be a storage problem for me. I have a 32 x 40 steel building full of 2 boats on trailers, antique pop-up camper, ATV, Toyota truck, and a sports car. The new Kubota has to sit outside in a 9 x 28 foot tin covered shed built on the back of the steel building, open on 3 sides. In fact, I have plans to now build an adjacent, equal sized shed to the first shed because the backhoe and front end loader took up the space where my 5 x 10 utility trailer sat. The trailer is now sitting out in the open and will rust like crazy if I don't get it back under cover.


----------



## Kman

I had an Oliver 1600 utility, first real tractor and thought I would never part with it.....Just got my second Kubota, you'll never be sorry about trading!!


----------

